# Birth defect gives pains when loading magazine



## coltsfanjay (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey everyone. New to the forum..Picking up my 24/7 pro .40 tomorrow morning after the 3 day wait is finally over..I don't remember seeing one thing in the case as she put my name on it..anyone know if it comes with a magazine load assister or whatever you'd call it. My buddy's Glock had one and I loved it. I have only cartilege in my thumbs, so feeding shells into a mag with my index finger is awkward, to say the least! Thanks for any replies


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I wasn't aware that any handgun came with a magloader, but they aren't expensive. Uplula is a brand name that comes up in positive reviews often.


----------



## coltsfanjay (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks, that name sounds familiar..time for Google


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I know Tom at Top Gun Supply sells them. A friend of mine, but a source nonetheless.

Gun Parts | Accessories and Parts for Firearms | Top Gun Supply


----------



## coltsfanjay (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks for input, actually bought an uplula universal loader at my local range


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

I just ordered one of these. Are you satisfied with it?


----------



## jkaod (Dec 8, 2010)

*Good Purchase*

I have used one for the past couple of years and it's the best thing since sliced bread. I bought one for my son and son in law and they both love them.


----------



## j4l (Mar 3, 2011)

If it's new, in the case, it should come w/ 2 magazines and a magazine loader. Just got my 845-see review- and it did. 
I too have some issues- severe tendonitis , arthritis, and nerve-damage to the right hand, which weakens my grip and locks my fingers a lot of the time. The loader helps a LOT, as the springs in these hi-cap mags are a bit tight.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

My Ruger SR9c also came with two mags and a mag loader.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

My Beretta Storm PX4, type F came with 2 magazines with a magazine assist loader included.


----------

